# Weekend Flathead trip



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry for the long delay in posting. I have been TDY in Germany. It was an unexpected trip but a good one. We finally got back and got everything in order to assault some of those Florida flatheads. We went to the Perdido river this weekend and the bite was great. The water wasn't exactly perfect but we still got the fish. We didn't catch that real big ones we are looking for but we got some average fish.The next few weekends we are going into full flathead slaying mode. I think we will go to the Yellow and Escambia next. Stay tuned..............


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Those look pretty good sized to me...looks like you tore them up like always. Haha

Welcome back and thanks for serving. Good to see you posting again. Was afeared you got "runned oft" the Pff here.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Mark, just glad to be back fishing. I just about cut my finger off this weekend. If you look in the pic you can see my makeshift bandage with duct tape and part of a rag. I really should have gotten it sewn up. As for gettin "runned oft", I will just go back to my original statement, "Haters going to hate"!


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Wow, you must be used to loading the boat because that is a hell of a mess! You should check out catfish1.com and share your pic.

The Rivers here are way low and hazardous for navigation but if you can sneak through the timber the fish are lying in wait. Problem is the low water levels concentrates the bait too so the fatties really get fatter and a little disinclined to chase anything.

Again, great catch!:thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a nice catch myself off the Alabama, but not quite that good. They are bunching up real good though.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice mess of flats.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your right "haters going to hate" and there a lot of haters out there. Take care of that finger. I cut one of mine across the knuckle deep with a dirty bait knife offshore 6 months ago and did not do much to take care of it and it is still a little stiff.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Can't wait to hear the pioneers scheme on how I illegally caught these.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice fish man, no hate here. A new year nothing but catfishing love from me.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What's the water temp on perdido right now?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

That's the biggest post of a mess of fish in a while on here, been kinda quiet. Good job


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are some nice-looking Flat Heads!
Thanks for sharing your post & pics.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't know river_scum u tell me the temp


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> What's the water temp on perdido right now?


50-52 degrees :thumbsup:


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

river_roach said:


> I don't know river_scum u tell me the temp


And it begins...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

let it go roach...


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Let it go ........ Did I cast the first stone oh noooooooo. I was just confused in the beginning and thought we could post fishing reports on here without the haters beating a brother down. I have been accused of every outlaw practice known to man. haters going to hate. Catdouche n the pioneers at work, yippee. I haven't been back in the states two weeks, just let a brother fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

river_roach said:


> I don't know river_scum u tell me the temp


Isn't this the first stone?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

river_roach said:


> Let it go ........ Did I cast the first stone oh noooooooo. I was just confused in the beginning and thought we could post fishing reports on here without the haters beating a brother down. I have been accused of every outlaw practice known to man. haters going to hate. Catdouche n the pioneers at work, yippee. I haven't been back in the states two weeks, just let a brother fish.


Anybody who has read or followed any your threads knows who is the one trying to provoke an arguement and start something on here, we know your are great fisherman, just take the compliments and move on. No need to start calling people out from the get go...


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice haul Roach! welcome back!


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

sbarrow said:


> I had a nice catch myself off the Alabama, but not quite that good. They are bunching up real good though.


We found the blues on the Alabama this weekend to caught some realy nice ones.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Where did you put in on the Alabama 4hooks? I have place on the Alabama River? Fishing that big water is a lot tougher. I have challenged penis_hunter and the pioneers to try fishing the big water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> Where did you put in on the Alabama 4hooks? I have place on the Alabama River? Fishing that big water is a lot tougher. I have challenged penis_hunter and the pioneers to try fishing the big water.


I have fished the Alabama river since I was a kid, I have caught some good cats on that ol river. My grandfather Doug Turner and Great grandfather Glenn turner commercial catfished fished the Alabama River their whole lives. My great-grandfather Glenn Turners biggest was a 118lb blue he caught jugging right by the ramp at Dixie Landing in the 50 foot hole. My Grandfathers biggest was a 89lb Flathead that he caught trot lining around Eurika Landing. 

I have been on many trips with them as a kid and helped bring in fish over 60lbs with more fish braking 50lbs then I could ever remember. I never count them as my Personal Best since they was not caught with Rod and Reel.

As a matter of fact Ill be on the Big A this spring dropping a few Hoop-nets with the ol man just to help him out since hes getting really old. Ill work for free just to gain the knowledge from a real Alabama River legend. 

You can find pictures of their monsters cats at Dixie Landing Cafe, Little River even the 118lber, I'm sure Sbarrow has seen them. 

If you have ever bought catfish from any of the local markets around in that area such as Peanuts and other grocery stores you might have eaten their fish.

Fish on Roach..


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

)


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Still knows his name


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

river_roach said:


> I have challenged penis_hunter and the pioneers to try fishing the big water.


And the stones keep coming......I haven't broke out the measuring tape or anything on this one, but I promise you that the Apalachicola and Alabama River are very SIMULAR in size. So why don't you and your posse enter a tournament and put your ALL MIGHTY skills to the test. I will acknowledge that you can catch flatheads and that you are very good at whatever "method" that you use :notworthy: ; however, I'll stick to catching these fish by rod and reels and every once and a blue moon I'll target them with trot lines and bush hooks. That's just my personal preference. I'm by no means saying i'm a better flathead fisherman than anyone on here, but I know how to play the game and I learn something new every time I go. Maybe if you wouldn't lie about catching "two monster flatheads" that are the same fish then maybe you would have gained a little respect.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Rod n reel rod n reel that's all I hear out of y'all and all penis_hunter can talk about on the Alabama river is hoop nets and commercial fishing. I guess that's the only way he can catch a big fish. Commercial fishing with his piggy tail boyfriend and his paw paw


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

river_roach said:


> Rod n reel rod n reel that's all I hear out of y'all and all penis_hunter can talk about on the Alabama river is hoop nets and commercial fishing. I guess that's the only way he can catch a big fish. Commercial fishing with his piggy tail boyfriend and his paw paw


A chimpanzee can run a trol line or bush hook. That's just common since; which you're obviously lacking... :whistling: I find it humorous that you won't acknowledge or address the fact that you lied about those being two different fishes. 

Here's the Thread in case you forgot 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/perdido-river-weekend-130385/


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Dang skiff is still hung up on that leaf?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

river_roach said:


> Dang skiff is still hung up on that leaf?


Nah actually I was gonna forget about it and congratulated you on your fish from this thread. You're the one that started bringing up all that old crap. You could have just started the year with a clean slate, but you're obviously much more foolish than I thought...:glare:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We got lots of Big Rivers under our belts, no reason to drive that far on most cases sense I only live a few minutes from Escambia, Perdido and Yellow as well as Little and big Black water Rivers. Ill be lurking around on some river tomorrow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqaIsFxVyrs&list=PLD3Ci5UUwbn1PyLntAKpCLJxQQ_Ekgu7_&index=8


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

river_roach said:


> Dang skiff is still hung up on that leaf?


When you lie you lose credibility...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Keep on Keeping on Roach!! Great pile of fish and I'm glad to see ya got em.
You Da Man. Thanks for the post.


----------



## vvskycop (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice mess of fish right there!!! what was the depth you found them in?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

vvskycop, they were from 10 to 23 ft deep.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Jcoss no need to lie... the fish are all the proof I need.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

river_roach said:


> Jcoss no need to lie... the fish are all the proof I need.


Like I said there's no doubt you can catch fish, I just don't understand the need to call everybody out in the process. The pics are most definitely proof of your skills, its your attitude that rubs some the wrong way...


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

river_roach said:


> Jcoss no need to lie... the fish are all the proof I need.


Jcoss I think we should just give up. He still doesn't get it.... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

river_roach said:


> Where did you put in on the Alabama 4hooks? I have place on the Alabama River? Fishing that big water is a lot tougher. I have challenged penis_hunter and the pioneers to try fishing the big water.


We have a place about 4miles up frpm robert f henry dam.We run trotlines limb lines jugs rod and reel fish and also hand grab when the flats get under the boat ramps. I grabed a 47# flat out from under a ramp last year.Our biggest on r&r is about 20# biggest on trotline is 45#.We realy caught the flats good last year.Roach were is your place we need to try to get togther and fish some.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

4hooks I shot you a PM.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like one of them Flats got your finger.


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

the knife got my finger. Are you going to have one of your online tournaments every month?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

river_roach said:


> the knife got my finger. Are you going to have one of your online tournaments every month?


Its a good possibility, It really depends on how well they do. Its a pretty new concept so I'm sure its going to take a few of them to really get it going.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

river_roach said:


> 4hooks I shot you a PM.


PM back at you roach sorry it took so long computer has been down.


----------

